# Swapping plow to Tundra



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a 7'6" Curtis SnowPro plow that I mounted on my 03 Tacoma last year. Well, I just traded the Tacoma in for a 2011 Tundra and was thinking about either swapping it to the Tundra or selling it and buying a used ATV with a plow.
After using the pllow last year, I discovered that it couldnt get into a lot of places in my driveway, therefore I had to also use a snowblower for quite a bit of touch up. With that said, would you spend the $600 on the new mount and headlight harness to mount it on the 2011 Tundra or would you sell it and buy a used ATV with plow. A coworker offered me $3500 if I bought the install kit and did the installation on his 07 Tundra. I am just concerned about beating up a brand new truck. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

I would sell it if you have the opportunity if your even sligthly concerned about using your plow on your truck. Especially if this is not for making money and just your own driveway. Then I'd suggest the ATV route.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

If I do remount the 7.5 Curtis on my new Tundra, can I get by without a liftkit? I plan on doing a small lift in the spring but wanted to leave it stock until then. I do have a set of Timbrens that I can install in the front but Id prefer not to. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

Take the money and run. You can buy a new plow for $3500 installed


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

*I chickened out
I got the new mount for my Tundra and after seeing that it requires taking the front bumper off to trim both the plastic center and the bumper under it along with removing the skid plate for good, I decided to sell the plow. I'll just keep looking for a used ATV. I only care about doing my driveway. I dont have the time to go around plowing for others.*


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

hedgehog,just curious what the plow frame cost ya? headlight adaptors?


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I paid $600 for the mount and $60 for the headlight adapters.


----------

